
Ask HN: What AI/DL courses would you recommend me? - mlejva
I&#x27;d describe myself as someone who has beginner&#x2F;intermediate skills in the field.
I started exploring AI field at the beginning of the last year. Then I took a year off, exploring other fields trying to figure out what am I interested in. Now I can confidently say that AI&#x2F;DL is a path I want to pursue in the future.<p>- I have some basic experience across the DL field in general (GANs, convolutional nets, word2vec, LSTMs, math&#x2F;reasoning behind these topics)<p>- I have experience building simpler neural nets (mostly conv nets + GANs) from the scratch using NumPy<p>- I was frequently working with Tensorflow but I can imagine that the library changed a lot since the past year<p>- I feel that my probabilistic&#x2F;statistics skills could be better<p>- I feel that I have very little experience building AI in the real world<p>- I feel like I need to learn how to be able to apply the latest scientific papers<p>What I need now is to (1) refresh my old knowledge, (2) take more challenging courses&#x2F;classes with more &quot;real world&quot; approach and (3) start reading (and applying) scientific papers.<p>Do you have any recommendations regarding me coming back to this field and getting deeper into it?
======
p1esk
kaggle.com is perfect for you. Pick any project and start competing.

